# Shopping query -Phuket



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi,
Wondering if one can easily find bottles of Champagne in Phuket shops, - supermarkets or similar? Genuine stuff of course, not an Asian knock-off
Also price range for common brands...? Piper, Moet or other.
Thanks for any info
M


----------

